# Deer losing hair



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

I have a 8pt that seems to have all the hair on his rump gone and also patches on his side gone? He seems healthy and has a nice rack but not a good coat.





Rob


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Automoblile hit will take massive amounts of hair off the deer. Also..run in with fences.
Wayne


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I have seen a couple of bucks that look like they have very little, if any, hair over their backs also. "Road-rash" from a car was my first thought also.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

CWD evidently resulted from a breakdown of the species barrier - scrapie of sheep causing CWD. 
The Merck Veterinary Manual lists one of the clinical symptoms of scrapie in sheep _ "the most characteristic feature is intense pruritis, which often begins over the rump, and may extend to other parts. Resulting in a loss of fleece over large areas. Animals live about 6 weeks to 6 months after onset of symptoms"


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Bob S's 'butt'-in-buck from the other thread - wearing off the hide from this buck?

:lol: :lol: :yikes: :yikes:  

ferg....


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Cracked corn mixed with Rogaine? :lol: 

AW


----------



## vines (Aug 28, 2004)

i got back pictures from my trail camera and about 8 deer have alot of bald patches on them.


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

probably not the same thing, but I recently talked to a guy that owned elk. He had just lost a bull who's hair had been falling out, and looking burned in places. He did some research on it and learned that elk need a high amount of copper in their diet during the summer months, and the lack of copper was causing the hair to seem burned and fall out. The elk supposedley can get copper from the leaves of oaks and willows. I doubt this is the same for deer but i found it interesting.


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Hot spots from Deer Flys is what I been seeing. No hair on ears and rumpJ


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

We have seen captive deer chew on themselves, or each other, perhaps in nervousness or being in close quarter to each other for extended periods of time. More probable would be chewing due to itch from parasites.


----------



## Murph (Jan 19, 2003)

I have seen pictures of deer taken in SW Midland County near Breckenridge where a half dozen deer or more in the photo have significant hair loss. The MDNR has visited the site but I did not hear the results of their findings. What will the affect be this winter if all these deer have this significant hair loss???


----------

